
Kayak and TripAdvisor Partner to Add Hotel Reviews Into Travel Search | BostInno - Blocks8
http://bostinno.com/2012/02/16/kayak-and-tripadvisor-partner-to-add-hotel-reviews-into-travel-search/
======
Blocks8
I'm surprised they didn't integrate sooner.

